# To bead or not to bead



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

What is the feeling on adding beads to pompano riggs


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I put 1 or 2 small beads on all my loops


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I sometimes put a bead between my line and the swivel to keep the swivel from getting stuck in the top guide opening. but I'm not so sure that this was what you wereasking.

Maybe someone else has a better suggestion...........Dennis


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

some ppl swear they love the color orange or pink...i like tying a pink fly to my hooks seems to work a little better but theres really no way of proving it works.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i believe alot of folks do the double or triple glass beads to attract fish by sound. i have never used them myself. the bass guys use them constantly. pomps are attracted to those bright pink and orange jigs, so color could be a strong factor.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

When I set out my spread I putout 1/2 the rigs with orange beads and the other 1/2 without. Then whatever rig they are hitting the most is what I switch the rest of them out with. It seems to me the beads work better win they are fired up, and no beads work when they are being picky or leader shy.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

I dont use any jewelry as I have heard it called. The lighter the tackle the better.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

the beads are an attractor that resembles in our area sand flea eggs which are orange thats why the orange beads and floats work so well


----------

